# Mesones



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti, 

eccovi il mio contesto: El Salvador, anni Trenta, riferendosi alla povertà dei contadini si parla dei posti dove vivono: "_mesones y chozas del campo_". 
Cosa sono questi _mesones_? Casupole? Baracche?

Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

La capanna/baracca è la "choza". "Mesones" sembra più "ostelli" dove magari trovavano riparo e vitto.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> La capanna/baracca è la "choza". "Mesones" sembra più "ostelli" dove magari trovavano riparo e vitto.



Era l'unica risposta che mi ero data anch'io, ma la trovo davvero improbabile. Spererei in qualche interpretazione autoctona, o giù di lì.


----------



## yanein

Consiglio questo link: 
http://countrystudies.us/el-salvador/34.htm


----------



## infinite sadness

Che ne dici di "case e casotti"?


----------



## Larroja

yanein said:


> Consiglio questo link:
> http://countrystudies.us/el-salvador/34.htm



Non potevo chiedere di meglio! Grazie Yanein!


----------



## ursu-lab

Per i servizi in comune, sembra un ostello, ma per le stanze singole ricorda anche gli "affittacamere" nostrani.


----------



## Larroja

Allora, dal link suddetto apprendo che erano delle costruzioni di 5, 10, 20 camere piccolissime, che si affacciavano su un'unica corte, affittate a singoli o intere famiglie da proprietari privati. Non avevano servizi, e spesso solo una latrina comune. Costituivano veri e propri bassifondi nel centro città, diversi dalle baracche di campagna. È evidente che un termine italiano non esiste, dovrò parafrasare in qualche modo il concetto. Qualsiasi suggerimento, naturalmente, è gradito!
Notte!


----------



## yanein

Credo che andrebbe mantenuto il termine originale, se possibile con una spiegazione in nota.


----------



## infinite sadness

Quello che io non comprendo è come sia possibile che delle case che si trovano in centro città possano essere definite mesones de campo. Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Allora, dal link suddetto apprendo che erano delle costruzioni di 5, 10, 20 camere piccolissime, che si affacciavano su un'unica corte, affittate a singoli o intere famiglie da proprietari privati. Non avevano servizi, e spesso solo una latrina comune. Costituivano veri e propri bassifondi nel centro città, diversi dalle baracche di campagna. È evidente che un termine italiano non esiste, dovrò parafrasare in qualche modo il concetto. Qualsiasi suggerimento, naturalmente, è gradito!
> Notte!





> _mesones *y* chozas del campo_


A Barcellona ho visto posti del genere nel centro storico addirittura negli anni '90. Raccapriccianti. Anche in catalano c'è una parola simile a mesón (ma non era necessariamente un tugurio). Il tipo di gestione era più simile all'affittacamere, perché era di proprietà privata.
Dalle mie parti (in Emilia) chi viveva in posti simili veniva chiamato _affettuosamente _"capannone". Parlo del periodo fascista e primo dopoguerra (la IIGM). Ma è localissimo, non lo capirebbe nessuno.

Potresti combinare "stamberga/buco in affitto" o una cosa del genere. Anche "stambugio".


----------



## yanein

In realtà, infinite sadness, si parla dei posti dove vivono i poveri: "_mesones y chozas del campo_". Immagino una differenza di materiali tra la baracca di città, fatta di lamiera e di legno, di avanzi urbani, e la capanna di campagna, fatta di canne e bastoni, o paglia e fango, e coperta di rami. Questa differenza meriterebbe una distinzione anche linguistica.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí, en las Islas Canarias, se les llama "ciudadelas". Quizás sea más fácil encontrar un equivalente italiano a partir de esta etimología.



Porque se trataría de una "etimología" ¿verdad?


----------



## infinite sadness

Boh... a me sembra assurdo che negli anni trenta i contadini abitassero al centro della città.


----------



## 0scar

Esos _mesones_ parecen ser iguales a los _conventillos_ de Bs. As.
En italiano quizás: _casamenti_


----------



## gatogab

Los "mesones" eran hosterías con aposentos donde alojaban los forasteros.
Su calidad dependía de la cualidad de vida del villorrio.



> taberna, posada, venta, fonda, hostal
> Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe


----------



## Neuromante

infinite sadness said:


> Boh... a me sembra assurdo che negli anni trenta i contadini abitassero al centro della città.



No tanto:
Las "ciudadelas (Y seguramente los "mesones" del texto) estaban repletos de campesinos que se trasladaban a las ciudades buscando trabajo, sobre todo en fábricas y en la construcción. No se trata de barracones porque cada habitáculo lo ocupaba una familia (O dos familias, tres...) que había emigrado en peso y en los barracones solo había hombres (Al menos aquí)

Y precisamente en los años 30 es cuando surge este tipo de lugares, debido al crecimiento de las ciudades.


----------



## ursu-lab

yanein said:


> In realtà, infinite sadness, si parla dei posti dove vivono i poveri: "_mesones y chozas del campo_". Immagino una differenza di materiali tra la baracca di città, fatta di lamiera e di legno, di avanzi urbani, e la capanna di campagna, fatta di canne e bastoni, o paglia e fango, e coperta di rami. Questa differenza meriterebbe una distinzione anche linguistica.



I "mesones" del Salvador non sono "baracche di città" di lamiera e di legno. Sono veri e propri *caseggiati*, in questo caso pare con una corte interna, con tante stanze medio-piccole (per es. affacciate sulla balconata della corte, con un bagno e la cucina da condividere a mo' di ostello) in cui vivevano ammucchiati i lavoratori provenienti dalle campagne che non potevano permettersi di pagarsi una casetta o un appartamento per conto loro. Tipo formicaio, così sembra.

Altra proposta: "caseggiati formicai"


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Esos _mesones_ parecen ser iguales a los _conventillos_ de Bs. As.
> En italiano quizás: _casamenti_



Credo che "casamento" sia la parola che si avvicina di più al concetto che voglio esprimere, ma ovviamente non si sovrappone. Del resto, è chiaro che "mesón" con questo specifico significato è l'estensione del significato originario di ostello, locanda e simili, applicato alla realtà contadina. In italiano un corrispondente non credo esista, ma grazie a voi ho abbastanza elementi per meditare una soluzione.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> Los "mesones" eran hosterías con aposentos donde alojaban los forasteros.
> Su calidad dependía de la cualidad de vida del villorrio.


 
Yo soy un testarudo, ya lo saben:



> mesón1.
> (Del lat. _mansĭo, -ōnis_, con infl. del fr. _maison_).
> 
> 1. m. Establecimiento típico, donde se sirven comidas y bebidas.
> 2. m. Hospedaje público donde por dinero se daba albergue a viajeros, caballerías y carruajes.
> estar una casa como ~, o parecer un ~.
> 1. locs. verbs. Tener concurrencia extraordinaria de huéspedes o gentes extrañas.
> DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA


Nunca he sabido de conventillos en un pueblito de campesinos de los años '30, en Las Américas, donde se encuentran las cabañas, la pulpería y el mesón.
El _conventillo_ se encuentra en la ciudad y en italiano creo que es el _casseggiato._
*El "conventillo" *es urbano.
Me vino otra idea: *"agglomerato rural?*



> In italiano un corrispondente non credo esista


Alberobello è nato così, un agglomerato rural costruito a secco per roba di tasse. Ma non c'era il "mesón", bensì una chiesa per le anime affamate di religiosità


----------



## ursu-lab

Credo che Larroja abbia spiegato bene, qualche post fa, che non si sta parlando di campagna, ma di contadini che si trasferivano in città.



Larroja said:


> Allora, dal link suddetto apprendo che *erano delle costruzioni di 5, 10, 20 camere piccolissime*, che si affacciavano su un'unica corte, affittate a singoli o intere famiglie da proprietari privati. Non avevano servizi, e spesso solo una latrina comune.* Costituivano veri e propri bassifondi nel centro città,* *diversi *dalle baracche di campagna. È evidente che un termine italiano non esiste, dovrò parafrasare in qualche modo il concetto. Qualsiasi suggerimento, naturalmente, è gradito!
> Notte!


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh... visto che qualsiasi suggerimento è gradito, allora il mio suggerimento è "magioni".


----------

